# Car PC up & running!



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

It's been a b*tch of a last few days as have tried to finish off fitting everything into the car & getting my pc up & running.
It hasn't been without its difficulties, first the valet switch wasn't working so I could choose whether I want the pc to boot up or not, out came the dash for the second time  ; then I wasn't getting any signal to the screen, out came the glove box again :x but at long last everything is working as it should, except for the speakers as still haven't bee able to find the correct wiring harness, but anyway here are some photos of the process & the system up & running  
There will be a full write up & some vid's of everything in action, escpecially of my gauge display running, as shown here on my laptop: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=158892

And a few pics of the nightmare that is running & trying to keep all wires hidden [smiley=bigcry.gif]


























ARRGGHHH can't get the cage straight


















At last everything is working


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

WOW!! Thats come on quite abit since your first post, looks really good mate. Reminds of the setup in the Skylines.


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

oh yeah baby

Mr Wak is gona want one of them

And me too

What else can you get on there?


----------



## Shev (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Would love to have something similar in mine.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Cheers for the replies guys, Gerry you can get everything that you can on a pc to work,the front face I'm using is Centrafuse & can be programmed for voice control,so you could say "play Teisto album....", " call John" etc. Internet, ipod, navigation the list is endless.
As said will get some vids of it in action once I've finished getting the correct wiring harness to connect the speakers to the amp.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## jsweet (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice ..

Wheres the best place to purcahse one of these double din centre consoles?


----------



## percolated (Sep 10, 2009)

excellent stuff, will look forward to your write-up and vids!
8)


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

jsweet said:


> Very nice ..
> 
> Wheres the best place to purcahse one of these double din centre consoles?


IIRC there are a couple places that still make them, very expensive though, I was lucky enough to have a mate who made mine. You can get them from here:http://www.pogea-gmbh.de/product_info.php?cPath=87_122&products_id=148 , but they are expensive and on sale too at 319.90 Euros  .


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

that requires way to much brain power in the technical department of my brain to understand HOWEVER it is the shit - absolutely awesome


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome 
How much did you pay for your double-din? Can't wait for the write-up


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

egster said:


> Awesome
> How much did you pay for your double-din? Can't wait for the write-up





nikos525 said:


> IIRC there are a couple places that still make them, very expensive though, I was lucky enough to have a mate who made mine. You can get them from here:http://www.pogea-gmbh.de/product_info.php?cPath=87_122&products_id=148 , but they are expensive and on sale too at 319.90 Euros  .


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

I asked him what whas his price not how much are they on the internet :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Looking good Nick - nice work 

Charlie


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

egster said:


> I asked him what whas his price not how much are they on the internet :roll:


It was done as a favour egster, my mate does alot of work on yachts so he had all the equipment & made it as a one off, if I was thinking correctly I should have got him to make a mould & made a fortune on them! I just gave him some euros as I had helped him out before.
Sorry cant be more in-depth I would more than likely get mobbed if I disclosed how much I paid :lol:


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Looking good Nick - nice work
> 
> Charlie


Cheers Charlie here's a photo just for you to get your taste buds going about the GTR screen running, I know how much you been waiting to see it in action


----------



## eunos_rsh (Dec 13, 2004)

Looks great - well done!

Does the flap close?


----------



## Reidy4862 (Jun 11, 2010)

You got anymore pics and some vids yet Nikos?????


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Fantastic, much kudos to you.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Reidy4862 said:


> You got anymore pics and some vids yet Nikos?????


No sorry been very busy with work & kids, everything is coming out for some more mods & then will hopefully get some pro-photos taken & videos. I keep on finding new mods to install & it seems like a never ending story :?

Finished with the engine side of things just having probs getting the water meth injection to work properly 

But I will finish it...... one day :lol:


----------



## freduk (Sep 28, 2014)

smarties24 said:


> egster said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome
> ...


 Sorry to revive an old thread but I have just found http://tt8n.de/en

Very helpful Just ordered one will keep you posted with updates pics etc. I know people are still looking at this conversion


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Now I think people will come knocking at your door to set up something like that for them. Looking good


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Ah, this reminds me, I ran across this lately - Raspberry Pi in car. This one's with an Audi S3, but very interesting if a bit techy.

https://blogs.oracle.com/speakjava/entry/the_raspberry_pi_javafx_in, also http://www.slideshare.net/SimonRitter/the-raspberry-pi-javafx-carputer

When you come to search for it there's quite a bit of info out there on using the Raspberry Pi in cars.


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

asahartz said:


> Ah, this reminds me, I ran across this lately - Raspberry Pi in car. This one's with an Audi S3, but very interesting if a bit techy.
> 
> https://blogs.oracle.com/speakjava/entry/the_raspberry_pi_javafx_in, also http://www.slideshare.net/SimonRitter/the-raspberry-pi-javafx-carputer
> 
> When you come to search for it there's quite a bit of info out there on using the Raspberry Pi in cars.


Er that's pretty awesome. But I just got told I'm not allowed to buy it myself.. Bah!


----------

